# Okay, have fun with this



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

From the famous derailed thread, many captions could fit this:

View attachment 101636


Possible captions:

"Excuse me sir, you're sitting on my wife"

"Okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"

Bullsnake: "'Yo, brother, you done ate up all the black eyed peas and collared greens. We can't feed your fat white asses no more. Y'all need to call FEMA and have them pick you up"

anyone else?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> From the famous derailed thread, many captions could fit this:
> 
> View attachment 101636
> 
> ...


"and they say black people like fried chicken"


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yup


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

"Please don't eat me.."


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One of you is going to have to move to the other side of the room, the house is tilted....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"Sir you eating my hand through your shoulder."

"Can I borrow your pants for a parachute?"

"Sir I think that chair has reached its maximum weight limitation."

"Sir, I don't know how to tell you this............ You are .......... fat"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> From the famous derailed thread, many captions could fit this:
> 
> View attachment 101636


Do ya'll crackers know how much cotton my grandpa had to pick to make that shirt?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

View attachment 101647


"Your forklift is here to pick you up"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Holy sh*t you could feed a third world country!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sir, I don't think your friend is going to fit through the door here


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy sh*t, you ARE a third world country!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"stop looking at me like im an oreo" (black and white suit)

"my wife wants her bra back now"

"can i get you another case of malamars?"

"bad news guys, the kitchen just ran out of food"

"i hate to be the bearer of bad news but Mcdonalds just went bankrupt"

"the sumo convention is down the hall to the right"

"is it hard holding your stomach up so you dont piss on it?"

"when is the last time you seen your penis"

"i hate to tell you this but your shoe is untied"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

is it hard holding your stomach up so you dont piss on it?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

#REMOVED# pls just get me another roll


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"no sir i will not pick up your fork off the floor"


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

"Exuse me sir your tables are ready"

"m sorry guys but we are all out of toilet paper not that it matters because you can't reach your ass to wipe it anyway"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

"25 years?????, wow thats a long time to go without seeing your own penis!"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok since i seen a lot of this you cant see your penis joke heres how it would go...

black man: hey cracka when the last time you see that wang

Fat Man #1 : yo nukka i can see it pretty good when your girlfriend takes her mouth off of it

Fat Man#2: DAmn straight you know how them girls like the white worm!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

"You two are the fatest mofo's I've ever seen"


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

"Yo man, I don't mind ya'll crashing our NAACP convention for da' free buffet. But damn mothafucka, look at all dem' chairs ya'll broke. Ya'll gonna have to pay for these."


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"sea world called they lost 2 of their whales have you seen em?"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> "sea world called they lost 2 of their whales have you seen em?"


wouldnt it work better as ... sea world called they want you back in their pool!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

"Come on now guys, the counter is just a feet away from you guys, you can't say you guys are exhausted?"

"My wife is squeezed flat the sh*t out of her, this isn't the threesome I wanted."

"I'm sorry just because you both have such big bellies, it doesn't mean you guys are getting a life-sized statue like Britney Spears did. And what's coming out of you guys, *sh*t*?"

The Fat Guys~

Black man : "May I help you Sir?"

Fat Guy 1 from left : " I need to fart, but it's stuck because I have got a fat ass, can you call a few people to spread my butt cheeks?"

Fat Guy 2 from right: "Dude, I don't think it's gonna work, look at this lower tummy here, it's all fart there dude."


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"Sirs, the Chef just wanted me to let you know that your roasted Children will be right out."


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

The other guy wants 2XL Combo Pizzas ... What do you want?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"you're going to have to leave. that gas you expelled just killed 4 other patrons."


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> "Come on now guys, the counter is just a feet away from you guys, you can't say you guys are exhausted?"
> 
> "My wife is squeezed flat the sh*t out of her, this isn't the threesome I wanted."
> 
> ...






































that is funny

the black man is really asking him
"sir our cooks just informed me it is vegitarian night on our buffet is this going to be a problem?"
"everything cooked in lard is tommorow night."


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

excuse me sir .. old country buffet is a couple doors down


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

black guy - "Um sir you have to eat the subway sandwiches in order to be in the commercial"

fat dude on left - " but i at 36 of them already today"
fat dude on right - " yea jared is our homeboy we are losing weight just sitting here, i had 14 of those wraps before we came "


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

After dinner mint? They're waffer thin


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

"sorry for the mixup we no longer allow our guests to pull the chairs up TO the buffet "

i just noticed the guy on the right almost has a cameltoe is that possible for a guy?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's possible! Here's the pic to keep it going!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> "sorry for the mixup we no longer allow our guests to pull the chairs up TO the buffet "
> 
> i just noticed the guy on the right almost has a cameltoe is that possible for a guy?


you scare me that u were looking at a guys camel toe


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

no need to be scared dude







it hard to miss being 3 feet long with those pants pulled up too his tits


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

( im sorry to inform you gentlemen but our all you can eat buffet doesent apply to you two brothas so i suggest ya'll roll on outta here )


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

"I've thought it over and I would like to join you gentlemen in a manage a trois"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

"Gawd Damn! You muthaf*ckas look like a couple of Trim Spa ads...Before...and WAY BEFORE!!"

"Silly cracka, you aint half the man he is!"

"The Reverend Al Sharpton would like to thank you two for being his main inspiration in life."


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

"Ya'll motha fuckas need Jesus."


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

sir' if your date farts one more time im going to ask you both to leave.

ok sir' im sure you both have your g-strings.....yes yes the pool is filled to the top with GREEN jello just like you wanted.. ..ok yes when you finish the match you can have the leftover jello.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> sir' if your date farts one more time im going to ask you both to leave.





> I've thought it over and I would like to join you gentlemen in a manage a trois


omg, those two made me bust out loud laughing!!! All are good though....

View attachment 101689
Sirs, we've searched the entire hotel and still havent found your necks...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fastmover13 said:


> After dinner mint? They're waffer thin


Good Monte Python ref! You guys have come up with awesome captions. MORE!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> It's possible! Here's the pic to keep it going!


"Pardon me sir, my wife was sitting here. Could you please spread your butt cheeks and let her out?"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Sir Mix-a-lot called, he don't like big butts no more.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"richard simmons called and he says he is running late"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"I'll take 10 number 5's super size with diet coke"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Sir Mix-a-lot called, he don't like big butts no more.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Damn John, you really did beat anorexia


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

"you will be dead soon you fat bastard"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sorry but the stripes are not helping your friend look any thinner...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, new fat pic for captions....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

" holy sh*t who's that monster"


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm fat- how'd you find out


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

View attachment 101779


I...cant....breathe!!!!!!

or... Look out, this button could go flying at 200 miles an hour!!!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

" is my ride coming yet?" sorry mam! we need a 18 wheeler for you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> " is my ride coming yet?" sorry mam! we need a 18 wheeler for you.












Or...

"Look out, I'm gonna EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> " is my ride coming yet?" sorry mam! we need a 18 wheeler for you.












Or...

"Look out, I'm gonna EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
[/quote]















oh by the way mam! we need to lift you up with forklift.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

These are my skinny jeans.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fastmover13 said:


> These are my skinny jeans.


That's awesome.... I was trying to think of a jeans joke...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the dryer machine musta swank(spelling) my jean!

"hey what are you doing to the boy"

http://www.flurl.com/item/This_is_great_f_1457/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> the dryer machine musta swank(spelling) my jean!
> 
> "hey what are you doing to the boy"
> 
> http://www.flurl.com/item/This_is_great_f_1457/


omg

I dont know whether to puke or laugh or cry or run away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

WARNING: CONTENTS UNDER PRESSURE!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> WARNING: CONTENTS UNDER PRESSURE!


Classic!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here ya go Bullsnake, modified version of yours:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> the dryer machine musta swank(spelling) my jean!
> 
> "hey what are you doing to the boy"
> 
> http://www.flurl.com/item/This_is_great_f_1457/


can you pls remove link.. those are my private videos! i dont know how they got on the internet

and for the caption...

"OOOH SLCKR i dont think thats gonna fit in me"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> the dryer machine musta swank(spelling) my jean!
> 
> "hey what are you doing to the boy"
> 
> http://www.flurl.com/item/This_is_great_f_1457/


can you pls remove link.. those are my private videos! i dont know how they got on the internet

and for the caption...

"OOOH SLCKR i dont think thats gonna fit in me"
[/quote]

Still diggin the big babes I see! Thanks for the gross imagery!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NEW PIC NEW PIC NEW PIC

Lady: "would you like to eat this fan baby?"

Man: "I think he's taking a dump on my back."

Baby: "oooooh yeah"


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

"uh yesa masta... but dont cha think yall had enough?"

1st pic-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Man: " can someone take this big baby out from me, he pulling my fake hair out"

Lady: " I'll carried you, as long you dont break my back"

Boy:" f*ck! let me sh*t on him first before i sh*t on that lady"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

werdna said:


> "uh yesa masta... but dont cha think yall had enough?"
> 
> 1st pic-










Somehow that is funnier for the latest pic









here, have fun but dont be too harsh, we only have 2 female p-fury members left!!!









View attachment 101831


"I'm only four and a haff years old!"

j/k sass!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are no fun anymore


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"You're right, he was only four inches AND I have a pube stuck in my teeth!"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> "You're right, he was only four inches AND I have a pube stuck in my teeth!"


oh boy


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

this is one of the funnyest threads here lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank you thank you....

New PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Post a CAPTION!!!!

like....

"Baby feed me one more time!"


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Mommy: Are you ready for the picture to show it to your boyfriend, Honey?









Honey: Yes mommy..









Mommy: Alright then..ready?









Honey: Ohhhh mommy!! OooOohhHhHHh!!! AhhhhhOOooo!!"
















Mommy: Oh Honey why?!!







*snaps* uh oh!

Honey: This jeans is too tight that I have shat inside me!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

"......does this shirt make me look fat????"

note to self: "don't fart in air tight jeans"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

New and improved


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

OMFG.....I lost my belly button

oh a jellybean


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> "You're right, he was only four inches AND I have a pube stuck in my teeth!"


oh boy








[/quote]
Geeeeez! Okay...you are fishing for CLEANLY fun. Admireable.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> "You're right, he was only four inches AND I have a pube stuck in my teeth!"


oh boy








[/quote]
Geeeeez! Okay...you are fishing for CLEANLY fun. Admireable.








[/quote]

:laugh: Got me! I just thought the flood gates were about to explode!!! Kinda like the above pic!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this is one of my fav. pics so what can u guys come up with!

like OMG i can actually see my wee wee (says the midget)


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

quote name='acestro' date='Apr 8 2006, 10:57 PM' post='1435634']
Thank you thank you....

New PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]



slckr69 said:


> this is one of my fav. pics so what can u guys come up with!
> 
> like OMG i can actually see my wee wee (says the midget)







































i am speechless


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

"The Love Boat. Soon it will be making another run. The Love Boat."


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mmm tasty

* sorry there uh sass.. uh didnt know it was a picture of you


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> mmm tasty


that is so rude...don't let my husband see that...oh ya, I am not surpose to be here...sucksssssss to be me...lol


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

who..needs a pm


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Black guy " I am pleased to tell you that a group of marine biologists would like to use the two of you to practice returning a beached whale back into the ocean."


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

sassy acestro shoulda been a lil more informative he was posting a pic of a member and i should draw a wee wee in their hand


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> sassy acestro shoulda been a lil more informative he was posting a pic of a member and i should draw a wee wee in their hand


Yeah, sorry Sassy about the caption I put in there earlier. I didn't realize that was your picture.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> sassy acestro shoulda been a lil more informative he was posting a pic of a member and i should draw a wee wee in their hand


Yeah, sorry Sassy about the caption I put in there earlier. I didn't realize that was your picture.
[/quote]
Thanks for the appology....maybe I should not have posted my pic. I will know better in the future what I am dealing with.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I owe the biggest apology









I'm so dumb.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

enough of this drag apology lets get this thing kick started with this oine


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

View attachment 102117

do you need some butter for your rolls?
sir's you must leave, we are violating the building wieght codes.
yall is some big mother [email protected]
so you want 3 large fries, 4 double cheese burgers, 2 extra large milskaes, 4 hotdogs, 1 order a' chilli fries, and 3 BLT's? and for you sir?
sir, im gonna have to ask for that steak in your pocket back please.
please sir, we need your shirt to make 20 more smaller ones for the poor people.
the fire department will be here soon to help you up


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> I owe the biggest apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the apology, it means alot.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sassyV said:


> I owe the biggest apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the apology, it means alot.....








[/quote]

Cool. Now for captions!!!! (I'm so glad I didn't tank my own thread!







)

For sumo....

"Mmmmmmm..... breakfast"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

"he ate his wheaties"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

View attachment 102184

"Didn't I just crap you out about a half an hour ago?"


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

acestro said:


> View attachment 101636
> 
> 
> Possible captions:
> ...


OMFG why cant I stup laughing.....i think im gonna die ......omfg my stomach!!!!!!
LOOOOOOOOOLL!!!!!
i dont have a caption but JEEZ!!!!!
this is the hardest ive ever laughed...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

View attachment 102184


I've shitted bigger pieces of crap than you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

SAD_DC said:


> View attachment 101636
> 
> 
> Possible captions:
> ...


OMFG why cant I stup laughing.....i think im gonna die ......omfg my stomach!!!!!!
LOOOOOOOOOLL!!!!!
i dont have a caption but JEEZ!!!!!
this is the hardest ive ever laughed...
[/quote]

awesome.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> View attachment 101636
> 
> 
> Possible captions:
> ...


OMFG why cant I stup laughing.....i think im gonna die ......omfg my stomach!!!!!!
LOOOOOOOOOLL!!!!!
i dont have a caption but JEEZ!!!!!
this is the hardest ive ever laughed...
[/quote]

awesome.
[/quote]

i didnt think it was that funny ...


----------

